# Does my saddle fit me?



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

I hope this thread is in the right place. Does my saddle fit me? It's a Wintec 17" (does it look like an All Purpose or a Close Contact? I can't decide). I'm riding Joy, an Arabian who I've been working on for the last few weeks. This is only her fourth ride ever. She's amazing! 

Anyway, feel free to critique my posture and seat, too. I feel VERY comfortable in the saddle but just want to see what you all think about how I look in it. Thanks!



















































It looks like I'm heavy on the reins, but really the camera just caught me at the wrong time. I'm not hard on my mare's mouth. LOL.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

it looks like it fits you. but one thing i notice is your feet are wayyyyy too far forward.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

Agreed on the feet. Square up your shoulders. Thumbs up. Eyes up. I'd write more but I'm just popping by. Cute mare though!
For a fourth ride I'd recommend putting on a helmet, but that's a personal decision I guess..


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

yeah definately agree with those feet. maybe lengthen your stirrups a little too.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks, everyone! All of those tips help a lot! I have been a casual Western rider all my life and didn't really concentrate on my posture too much....I've only started English in the last few weeks and have been really trying to improve my posture. The tips will help a lot! 

I have a helmet ordered and will be wearing one soon. I completely agree about it! 

So you guys think the saddle fits me fine?


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

A general rule of thumb is that you should be able to fit one hand behind you on the cantle. You look pretty far up onto the cantle in some of those pics, instead of on the actual seat of the saddle, so I'd personally go up by half a size, especially since you seem to have pretty long legs.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

That's what I thought, too. That I didn't really have much room behind me on the cantle. And yep, I've got long legs. I would like to go up half a size. I guess I can trade this one for a 17.5". Anybody want to trade? LOL.


----------



## Xitania (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi, i am not an expert but i totally agree with most that your legs are too forward which actually makes you sit a bit back in the saddle. Sit a bit more in front which should help you automatically to keep your feet a bit back, then you kow better if the saddle fits you or not. If you still find it difficult to keep your legs back then I would try to go for half a size bigger. 
Beautiful horse though


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks so much! I will try your advice, Xitania. That makes sense. 

Joy is such a joy to ride! LOL. She is very willing to do anything I ask her to. I can't wait til she sheds her winter coat.....she is absolutely beautiful in the summer! Liver chestnut with lots of dapples. Thanks for the compliments on her!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It is hard to tell if the saddle fits you because, as others have pointed out, you have a chair seat.

Sit more in your crotch and less on your back pockets, get your leg under you. Then reach back and see if you have a hand width between your butt and the end of the saddle.

It looks too small for you to me. The skirt looks too short also.

Cute horse. Glad you are getting a helmet.


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

Quixotic said:


> A general rule of thumb is that you should be able to fit one hand behind you on the cantle. You look pretty far up onto the cantle in some of those pics, instead of on the actual seat of the saddle, so I'd personally go up by half a size, especially since you seem to have pretty long legs.


Agreed.


----------



## Mehtala09 (Jan 25, 2010)

Her Legs Are Right behind The Girth In A Very Well Put Area, where Your Horse Is Most Sensevtive And You Leg Is More Effective, If You Strech Up Hold Your Shoulders Back, It Would Help Alot,,, Also Think Of Sitting Almost More Forward On Your Pelivic Bone Which Will Fix Your "chair seat" As You Sit More On Your Butt More Like You Would Be Riding Western,,, Otherwise VERY CUTE Mare,,,, And Your Good For Only HAve Been Riding English A Little While! I Agree With You All On The Helmet One,,, Good Job For Ordering One!!!


----------



## MeganMafia (Jun 16, 2009)

Even though everyone has said this....Your alignment is off. Remember to align your ear hip and heel. This will bring your leg back and shift your weight forward so you dont look like your sitting in a chair. Saddle seems to fit. I would personally go up a half size.


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

Agree with everyone else. Especially when you're putting the early mileage on a horse - you want her to be aware of and comfortable with correct leg aids, and they can't possibly be correct if they're near her shoulder


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks so much, everyone! I rode Joy again last night and used all your tips.....and I loved the feeling! Putting my legs back more feels so much better. I felt much more secure in the saddle and I think Joy liked it better, too. Sitting correctly in the saddle, I was able to put a hand's width behind me on the cantle. I'm not sure if the saddle still looks too small for me. I will put up more pics later today to show everyone how their critiques helped me, and for you to see if the saddle fits me better. Thanks again!


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

It looks a little small. maybe you could get an 18


----------

